# جهاز قياس الضغط داخل القحف



## المسلم84 (17 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يحتوي الملف المرفق على شرح لهذا الجهاز Intra Cranial Pressure باللغة العربية من اعداد زملائي.
وهو جهاز يعتمد على تحسس قيمة الضغط في الرأس داخل القحف ويظهر قيمته.
ارجو ان تستفيدوا منه...

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## uip (17 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي ويسلمو


----------



## م التحبو (18 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخوى على المشاركة


----------



## bassel hatem (18 يناير 2009)

نحن بحاجة دوما للممواضيع التي تناقش الاجهزة التي قد لا نصادفها كثيرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدالقبالي (22 يناير 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك على مجهوداتك المتواصله والرائعه


----------



## tdm (24 يناير 2009)

يعطيك العافية و للامااااااااااااام


----------



## blackhorse (3 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل ومشكور كتير عالمجهود


----------



## therarocky (4 مارس 2009)

موضوع رائع وجزاك الله خيرا 
تسلم يديك


----------



## الطيب ياسين (24 يوليو 2009)

موضوع قيم نتمنى منك المزيد مع تقديري


----------



## ليدي لين (24 يوليو 2009)

بصراحة اول مره اعرف عن هذا الجهاز لعدم خبرتي الكافية 
جزاك الله كل خير ويعطيك العافية على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (25 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع الرائع وعلى المجهود الكبير 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم مشكورين


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (19 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وإلى الامام دائمًا

أبو عبدالله المصري


----------



## hisham badawi (21 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر لك
المعلومات قيمة


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (21 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخوي على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك عنا خير


----------

